# Hardbody 2.4l smoking from valve cover (video)



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Hey guys my truck started blowing a oil smelling smoke in cab. Pop the hood and smoke is coming out of the air filter from the valve cover. 

https://youtu.be/bSDPFIyyDrA

I took pcv off yesterday, cleaned it and blew air in the engine hole. Did not fix it. Do I have a bad ring. I know the right timing chain guide is busted.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I think that is the KA24E engine.

I have the V6, which is a lot different.

I think that is the PCV intake. It is designed to do that, and works just fine by pulling the crankcase fumes into the engine - when the lid is on the air filter.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

You have any ideals what would be making smoke come in through the vents? It's not drive able if the windows are up. Even with windows down when I get out I smell like a oil pit. Here is a video with oil cap off. Is this normal pressure? 

https://youtu.be/Qw4ejb1FGAo


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As long as the PCV system is OK, then it looks like the engine is producing a large amount of blow-by caused by excessively worn rings or some broken rings. Perform a compression test on all cylinders to verify.


----------

